# How practical are solar panels on an east & west facing roof?



## Cinci-Hal (Jan 2, 2012)

Just wondering about how practical it would be installing solar panels on a roof in the Midwest (Southern Ohio, for example) where the gable roof faces east and west? And what would be acceptable roof pitches (6:12, 8:12)?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Check out http://pvwatts.nrel.gov/ It's a site that will help you determine how much power you can generate over the course of a year due to changes in the sun's position. Part of the process allows you to place panels on a satellite image of your house.


----------

